# Erfolg - Tierisch viele Reittiere



## Tanyanka (22. Januar 2009)

Ihr werdet es wohl schon gesehen haben, bei dem neuen Erfolg "Tierisch viele Reittiere" soll man 100 Reittiere sammeln. Ich frage mich gerade wie das gehen soll. Leider funktioniert das Arsenal und Buffed momentan nicht, jedenfalls kann ich keine Sammlung von Reittieren anschauen. 

Ich komme momentan auf ca. 58 Mounts. Darin enthalten sind alle Mounts der Hordenfraktionen, inkl der Maghar. Der Cenarische Kriegshypogriff, der Braunbär, der blaue Windreiter, das Tausendwintermammut, das kleine Mammut der Söhne, eine AQ-Drohne und der Feuerstuhl, sowie natürlich den Albinodrachen vom vorherigen Erfolg. 

Folgende fehlende Mounts sind mir noch eingefallen:

- Baron Totenschwur Pferd
- Attumens Mittnacht
- Den Phoenix
- 5x PVP Reittiere
- Braufest Widder
- Pferd vom Kopflosen Reiter
- Verseuchter Protodrache aus dem Ei der Orakel
- Blauer Protodrache aus Turm Utgarde HC
- HDZ4 Timerun Drache
- Tundramammut des Reisenden
- Wollmammut (gegen Embleme in Dalaran)
- Grosses Eismammut von den Söhnen Hodirs

Das sind aber nur 16 zusätzliche Mounts die einiges an Gold und Abzeichenfarmen verlangen sowie viel Dropglück und Geduld. 

Trotzdem käme ich mit diesen Mounts nur auf 74. Daher die Frage: Wo haben sich noch Mounts versteckt? Für einige Erfolge gibt es noch Drachen; ja... Aber ich meine das sind nur ungefähr 3, oder?

cheers
Tanyanka


----------



## BradArnold (22. Januar 2009)

Das Rabenmount aus den Sethekkhallen 

Eisbär von den Brunnhildas


----------



## Knochenkotzer (23. Januar 2009)

Hier mal eine kleine Liste der Mounts. Bedankt euch bei  Nightfox vom Echsenkessel. Er hat diese Liste geschrieben und im WoW Forum veröffentlich.


*Hordemounts*


*Kodos [Rar: 8 g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Donnerfels]*
Rar-Mounts:
Brauner Kodo
Grauer Kodo

Epic-Mounts:
Großer brauner Kodo
Großer grauer Kodo
Großer weißer Kodo

Summe: 5

*Wölfe [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Orgrimmar]*
Rar-Mounts:
Horn des Terrorwolfs
Horn des Waldwolfs
Horn des braunen Wolfs

Epic-Mounts:
Horn des schnellen Grauwolfs
Horn des schnellen Waldwolfs
Horn des schnellen braunen Wolfs

Summe: 6

*Falkenschreiter [Rar: 98g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Silbermond]*
Rar-Mounts:
Blauer Falkenschreiter
Lila Falkenschreiter
Roter Falkenschreiter
Schwarzer Falkenschreiter

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller grüner Falkenschreiter
Schneller lila Falkenschreiter
Schneller pinkfarbener Falkenschreiter

Summe: 7

*Raptoren [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Dunkelspeertrolle]*
Rar-Mounts:
Pfeife des smaragdfarbenen Raptors
Pfeife des türkisfarbenen Raptors
Pfeife des violetten Raptors

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller blauer Raptor 60
Schneller olivfarbener Raptor
Schneller orangefarbener Raptor

Summe: 6

*Schlachtrösser [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Unterstadt]*
Rar-Mounts:
Blaues Skelettpferd
Braunes Skelettpferd
Rotes Skelettpferd

Epic-Mounts:
Grünes Skelettschlachtross
Purpurnes Skelettschlachtross

Summe: 5

*Windreiter [Rar: 100g | Epic: 200g]*
Rar-Mounts:
Blauer Windreiter
Gelbbrauner Windreiter
Grüner Windreiter

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller gelber Windreiter
Schneller grüner Windreiter
Schneller lila Windreiter
Schneller roter Windreiter

Summe: 7

*PvP-Mounts [Epic: 30 WS-Marken, 30 AB-Marken, 30 AV-Marken]*
Horn des schwarzen Kriegswolfs
Pfeife des schwarzen Kriegsraptors
Rotes Skelettschlachtross
Schneller Kriegsschreiter
Schwarzer Kriegskodo

Summe: 5

*Alterac-Mount [Epic: 50 AV-Marken]*
Frostwolfheuler

Summe: 1

*Oldschool Mounts [Info: Nicht mehr erhältlich; wurden mit Patch 1.3 aus dem Spiel entfernt]*
Horn des arktischen Wolfs
Horn des roten Wolfs
Graublauer Kodo
Grüner Kodo
Pfeife des scheckigen roten Raptors
Pfeife des elfenbeinfarbenen Raptors

Summe: 6


*Allianzmounts*


*Widder [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Eisenschmiede]*
Rar-Mounts:
Brauner Widder
Grauer Widder
Weißer Widder

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller brauner Widder
Schneller grauer Widder
Schneller weißer Widder

Summe: 6

*Roboschreiter [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Gnomeregangnome]*
Rar-Mounts:
Blauer Roboschreiter
Grüner Roboschreiter
Roter Roboschreiter
Unlackierter Roboschreiter

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller gelber Roboschreiter
Schneller grüner Roboschreiter
Schneller weißer Roboschreiter

Summe: 7

*Pferde [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Sturmwind]*
Rar-Mounts:
Zaumzeug einer kastanienbraunen
Zaumzeug eines Rappen
Zaumzeug eines Schecken
Zaumzeug eines braunen Pferdes

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller Palomino
Zaumzeug eines schnellen braunen Rosses
Zaumzeug eines schnellen weißen Rosses

Summe: 7

*Säbler [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Darnassus]*
Rar-Mounts:
Zügel des gefleckten Frostsäblers
Zügel des gestreiften Frostsäblers
Zügel des gestreiften Nachtsäblers

Epic-Mounts:
Zügel des schnellen Frostsäblers
Zügel des schnellen Schattensäblers
Zügel des schnellen Sturmsäblers

Summe: 6

*Elekks [Rar: 8g | Epic: 80g | Ehrfürchtig bei Exodar]*
Rar-Mounts:
Brauner Elekk
Grauer Elekk
Lila Elekk

Epic-Mounts:
Großer blauer Elekk
Großer grüner Elekk
Großer lila Elekk

Summe: 6


*Greifen [Rar: 100g | Epic: 200g]*
Rar-Mounts:
Goldener Greif
Schwarzer Greif
Weißer Greif

Epic-Mounts:
Schneller blauer Greif
Schneller grüner Greif
Schneller lila Greif
Schneller roter Greif

Summe: 7

*PvP [Epic: 30 WS-Marken, 30 AB-Marken, 30 AV-Marken]*
Schwarzer Kriegswidder
Schwarzer Schlachtenschreiter
Schwarzes Schlachtrosszaumzeug
Zügel des schwarzen Kriegselekk
Zügel des schwarzen Kriegstigers

Summe: 5

*Alterac-Mount [Epic: 50 AV-Marken]*
Sturmlanzenwidder

Summe: 1

*Oldschool Mounts [Info: Nicht mehr erhältlich; wurden mit Patch 1.3 aus dem Spiel entfernt]*
Zaumzeug eines Palomino
Zaumzeug eines Schimmels
Schwarzer Widder
Frostwidder
Zügel des Frostsäblers
Zügel des Nachtsäblers

Summe: 6


*Spezial [Epic: 90G | Vorraussetzung: Ehrfürchtig beim Winterquellsäblertrainer]*
Zügel des Winterquellfrostsäblers

Summe: 1


*Für beide Fraktionen erhältliche Mounts*

*Ruf-Talbuks [Kriegstalbuk: 80g | Reittalbuk: 56g | Vorraussetzung: Ehrfürchtig bei Mag'har/Kurenai]*
Zügel des braunen Kriegstalbuks
Zügel des braunen Reittalbuks
Zügel des kobaltblauen Kriegstalbuks
Zügel des kobaltblauen Reittalbuks
Zügel des silbernen Kriegstalbuks
Zügel des silbernen Reittalbuks
Zügel des weißen Kriegstalbuks
Zügel des weißen Reittalbuks

Summe: 8

*Halaa-Talbuks*
Zügel des dunklen Kriegstalbuks
Zügel des dunklen Reittalbuks

Summe: 2

*Netherdrachen [Epic: 200G | Vorraussetzung: Ehrfürchtig bei den Netherschwingen]*
Zügel des azurblauen Drachen der Netherschwingen
Zügel des kobaltblauen Drachen der Netherschwingen
Zügel des lila Drachen der Netherschwingen
Zügel des onyxfarbenen Drachen der Netherschwingen
Zügel des violetten Drachen der Netherschwingen
Zügel des viridiangrünen Drachen der Netherschwingen

Summe: 6

*Netherrochen [Epic: 160g | Vorraussetzung: Ehrfürchtig bei der Himmelswache der Sha'tari]*
Blauer Reitnetherrochen
Grüner Reitnetherrochen
Lila Reitnetherrochen
Roter Reitnetherrochen
Silberner Reitnetherrochen

Summe: 5

*Hippogryphen [Epic: 1600G | Vorraussetzung: Ehrfürchtig bei der Exp. des Cenarius]*
Cenarischer Kriegshyppogryph

Summe: 1

*Quests*
Schwarzer Qirajiresonanzkristall

Summe: 1

*Ahn'Qiraj Mounts*
Blauer Qirajiresonanzkristall
Grüner Qirajiresonanzkristall
Roter Qirajiresonanzkristall
Gelber Qirajiresonanzkristall

Summe: 4

*Ingenieur-Mounts [Vorraussetzung: Ingenieur (350(rar)/375(epic)]*
Steuerung für eine turbogetriebene Flugmaschine
Steuerung für eine Flugmaschine

Summe: 2

*Trading Card Game*
Schwarzer Bär
Reitschildkröte
Zügel des Spektraltigers
Zügel des schnellen Spektraltigers
X-51 Netherrakete
X-51 Netherrakete X-TREM

Summe: 6

*Dropmounts*
Zügel des Todesstreitrosses [Baron Totenschwur]
Zügel des feurigen Schlachtrosses [Attumen]
Zügel des Rabenfürsts [Anzu / Benötigt einen Druiden zum beschwören]
Schneller zulianischer Tiger [Hohepriester Thekal]
Schneller Razzash.iraptor [Blutfürst Mandokir]
Amani Bär [Zul'Aman Timerun 4. Kiste / Nicht mehr erhältlich]
Schneller Weißer Falkenschreiter [Kael'Thas @ MT]
A'lars Asche [Kael'Thas @ FDS]

Summe: 8

*Braufest-Mounts [Droppen bei Coren Düsterbräu]*
Rar-Mounts
Braufestwidder
Epic-Mounts
Schneller Braufestwidder
Großer Braufestkodo

Summe: 5

*Halloween-Mount*
Ross des Kopflosen Reiters

Summe: 1

*Gladiator-Mounts*
Schneller Netherdrache
Netherdrache des Erbarmungslosen
Rachsüchtiger Netherdrache

Summe: 3

*Anderes*
Schnelles Zhevra (Recruit-A-Friend System)
Großer Blizzardbär (BlizzCon 2008)
Schwarzer Kriegsbär (Achievement)
Albinodrache (Achievement)

Summe: 4

*Klassen-Mounts*
Paladin-Pferd
Hexenmeister-Pferd
Todesritter-Pferd
Todesritter-Skelettgreif

Summe: 4

*Wrath of the Lichking-Mounts (http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=17532.0)*

*Protodrachen*
Grüner Protodrache
Zeitverlorener Protodrache
Verseuchter Protodrache
Roter Protodrache
Schwarzer Protodrache
Blauer Protodrache
Violetter Protodrache

Summe: 7

*Drachen*
Schwarzer Drache
Zwielichtdrache
Roter Drache
Azurblauer Drache
Blauer Drache
Bronzedrache

Summe: 6

*Bären*
Gepanzerter Braunbär
Weißer Eisbär (Kann im Belohnungsbeutel von der Daily in Brunnhildar enthalten sein.)

Summe: 2

*Mammuts*
Großes Schwarzes Kriegsmammut
Schwarzes Kriegsmammut
Großes Eismammut
Wollmammut
Eismammut
Großes Eismammut

Summe: 6

*Greifen/Windreiter*
Gepanzerter Schneegreif
Gepanzerter blauer Windreiter

Summe: 2

*Berufsmounts*
60% Teppich (Schneider)
100% Teppich (Schneider)
Motorrad (Ingenieur)

Summe: 3


----------



## Tanyanka (23. Januar 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen, denn schliesslich sind wir ja im Guide-Forum. ;-)

- Rabenmount: Um den Boss beschwören zu können, der dieses Mount droppt braucht man einen Druiden mit dem entsprechenden Questgegenstand. (für die Epic-fliegen Questreihe)

- Weisser Eisbär: Kann Random im Belohnungsbeutel für die Daily Quest bei den Brunnhildar in den Sturmgipfeln enthalten sein. 

- Amani Reitbär: Gibt es meines Wissens nicht mehr zu ergattern, war nur vor WotLK möglich.

- Roter Drache gibt es beim Wyrmruhtempel für ehrfürchtigen Ruf. 

- Den Feuerstuhl / Chopper können auch Nicht-Ingenieure fahren. 

- Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die AQ-Drohnen nur einmal zählen, auch wenn man mehrere Farben hat. 

cheers
Tanyanka


----------



## Ushapti (26. Januar 2009)

Knochenkotzer hat das schon recht schön aufgelistet, spontan fällt mir nicht auf das eines fehlen würde(von Allianz/Beide Fraktionen Seite aus).

ALs kleine Erweiterung sei noch gesagt, die AQ Drohnen zählen ALLE, nicht nur eine, habe bisher 2stk und diese Zählen definitiv dazu.
Des weiterem hab ich schon mehrfach gehört das Blizz weitere Mounts implementieren will, das es ab einer gewissen Menge an Mounts richtig schwirig wird. 
Habe jetzt selber 72stk und weiß wo ich mehr als genug herbekomme, allerdings wird das noch viel viel Arbeit werden. Nicht ohne grund eines der besonderen Erfolge, soll eben nciht jeder Horst haben


----------



## Fninf (9. Februar 2009)

Es gibt 2 Epic Teppiche: Einen normalen Epic und noch einen für Zauberfeuerschneider, Mondstoffschneider oder Schattenstoffschneider


----------



## Xensa (29. März 2009)

Knochenkotzer schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Liste der Mounts. Bedankt euch bei Nightfox vom Echsenkessel. Er hat diese Liste geschrieben und im WoW Forum veröffentlich.
> 
> 
> *Hordemounts*
> ...




Du Hast vergessen das die Klassen Mounts ja immer 2 sind Das normale und das schnelle zb Pala Kriegsross und Streitross


----------



## Hoku (5. April 2009)

Tanyanka schrieb:


> - Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die AQ-Drohnen nur einmal zählen, auch wenn man mehrere Farben hat.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich besitze insgesamt 73 Mounts (gezählt) und im Achievement werden mir auch 73 angerechnet, ich besitze zwei Drohnen aus AQ40, beide zählen also.

@Xensa
Nice Fullquote...

Edit:
Keine Ahnung, ob die 100 schon wer hat, aber ich kenne einen, dem fehlen nur noch zwei Stück, unter anderen der grüne Proto der Orakel. Außerdem besitzt er nur eines der vielen Drop-Mounts.


----------



## chris28o2 (4. Juni 2009)

Schaut im Arsenal nach "Diomache" Untote Priesterin!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg, Chris


----------



## Vrôenir - Destromath (19. September 2010)

Kann sein, dass ich mich irre aber ich glaub in der ausführlichen liste fehlt zum Beispiel noch das Tundramammut des Reisenden.
Trotzdem eine schöne, ausführliche Liste!


----------



## Jestersjake (19. September 2010)

Dead threads don't say no!

Übrigens war das Mammut schon ganz oben erwähnt.


----------



## sixninety69 (19. September 2010)

nach über nem jahr noch auf so nen thread antworten? o.<


----------



## jordilaforge (20. September 2010)

wenn man sich dahinter klemmt, bekommt man die 100 mounts recht gut zusammen.

hab einige dropmount (turm, zg-raptor, weisser eisbär) und hab über die andern verfügbaren die 100 zusammen bekommen.

selbst ohne die dropmounts hätte ich 100 stück geschafft, daily bei argentum, da gibts ja einige.

ich hoffe das es mit cata nen neuen erfolg für 150 mounts gibt^^
übrigens warte ich schon lange auf den 100-pet erfolg^^


----------



## Kalesia (20. September 2010)

ein befreundeter DK hat round about 125, also easy^^


----------



## Fipsin (20. September 2010)

- Baron Totenschwur Pferd
- Attumens Mittnacht
- Den Phoenix
- 5x PVP Reittiere
- Braufest Widder *(kodo hast du?)*
- Pferd vom Kopflosen Reiter
- Verseuchter Protodrache *Grüner Protodrache *aus dem Ei der Orakel
- Blauer Protodrache aus Turm Utgarde HC
- HDZ4 Timerun Drache
- Tundramammut des Reisenden
- Wollmammut (gegen Embleme in Dalaran)
- Grosses Eismammut von den Söhnen Hodirs
*-Liebesrakete
-Wirb einen Freund RAkete
-Netherdrachen
-Netherrochen
-Roter Drache aus dem Turm in der Drachenöde
-Al'ars Asche
-Blauer Drache (Occo Bonus Beutel)
-Ulduar Protodrachen
-ICC-Wyrm(e)
-Als DK den Knochengreif
-Falkenschreiter aus TDM
-Obsidiantenfeste 3D Drachen (10u.25er)
-Mammut aus AK
-Kurenei...Böcke?
-Netherrakten (Karten)
-Spectraltiger (KArten)
-Schwarzer Bär (City-Run)
-Turnierreittiere
*


----------

